# Butterfly farm house April 2013(picture heavy)



## urban phantom (Apr 21, 2013)

We found this house while out on a ride round i wasn't expecting to see a lot left inside as i no its been derelict for many years but it turned out to be quite a surprise
Sorry for the lack of history i have looked but its just another empty farm house

The picks 




butterfly farm house 074 by urban phantom, on Flickr





butterfly farm house 076 by urban phantom, on Flickr





butterfly farm house 063 by urban phantom, on Flickr





butterfly farm house 012 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 007 by urban phantom, on Flickr



butterfly farm house 014 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 015 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 010 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 017 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 018 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 066 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 062 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 060 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 046 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 043 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 038 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 031 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 001 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 068 by urban phantom, on Flickr




butterfly farm house 071 by urban phantom, on Flickr



Thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 21, 2013)

nice find, i wonder how long it has been empty


----------



## cathyanne (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice place!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 21, 2013)

peterc4 said:


> nice find, i wonder how long it has been empty



the calender says 1998 i think must be around that date


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah nice find..
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 21, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Yeah nice find..
> Thanks for sharing!



Thanks mate


----------



## Hazypoo (Apr 21, 2013)

Love Gnasher, I had one of those. Also the Welsh lady on the mantelpiece. Lovely photos


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 21, 2013)

Hazypoo said:


> Love Gnasher, I had one of those. Also the Welsh lady on the mantelpiece. Lovely photos



Many thanks


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice find that! Looks quite interesting


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 21, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> Nice find that! Looks quite interesting


Thanks it wasnt what id expected when we got inside


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 21, 2013)

*Cor!! Nice that is!! Well found that man!! *


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 21, 2013)

liking that matey


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice find. Excellent.


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 22, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Cor!! Nice that is!! Well found that man!! *



Thanks mate


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 22, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> liking that matey



Thank mate


----------



## mookster (Apr 22, 2013)

Great stuff, nice surprise!


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow these are the best kind of splores, well reported and imaged, good show that fellow


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 22, 2013)

mookster said:


> Great stuff, nice surprise!



thanks mate


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 22, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Wow these are the best kind of splores, well reported and imaged, good show that fellow



thanks mate its nice when you find a good one makes it worth while


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice find some great finds there,ace pics


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting photo's ..... Nice to see the graffiti crew haven't found it yet


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 22, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice find some great finds there,ace pics



thanks mate


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 22, 2013)

Paulytwotanks said:


> Interesting photo's ..... Nice to see the graffiti crew haven't found it yet



thanks mate i was surprised to see no vandalism or anything looking like it had been pinched makes a change 
by the time we get in its gone normally


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 22, 2013)

Ooo thats rather nice! Great find!!


----------



## Stussy (Apr 23, 2013)

Really nice set of pics there, great work!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 23, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Ooo thats rather nice! Great find!!



Thanks mate


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 23, 2013)

Stussy said:


> Really nice set of pics there, great work!



Many thanks


----------



## NakedEye (Apr 23, 2013)

love it!! that green staircase...ooh ooh!!


----------



## crickleymal (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice. Why is it called Butterfly Farm?


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nicely done indeed!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 23, 2013)

crickleymal said:


> Nice. Why is it called Butterfly Farm?



I called it that because there were a lot very prety butterflys in the house they must like it there


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 23, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Very nicely done indeed!



Thank you mate


----------



## sonyes (Apr 23, 2013)

Great find, and quality pics.


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 23, 2013)

sonyes said:


> Great find, and quality pics.



Many thanks


----------



## Wakey Lad (Apr 23, 2013)

You find some cracking places - Away from the tourist trail, just how I like it


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice pictures looks a very nice explore


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 24, 2013)

Wakey Lad said:


> You find some cracking places - Away from the tourist trail, just how I like it



Thanks mate its getting harder to find these places now


----------



## Wakey Lad (Apr 24, 2013)

They do - But something always turns up 


urban phantom said:


> Thanks mate its getting harder to find these places now


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 24, 2013)

Wakey Lad said:


> They do - But something always turns up



yes mate thats the cops


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 25, 2013)

Loving that Harry, looks quality and a great random find !


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 25, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> Loving that Harry, looks quality and a great random find !



Thanks steve


----------

